# Norfolk Island Pine Hollow Form



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the final product of the project I spoke about in the thread "Stuck in a rut"
Norfolk Island Pine. 9x4. Started years ago and it fought me all the way. When I mess up a piece I just put it on the shelf and figure out a redo or what we usually call a "design opportunity". This one went back on the shelf about 4 different times.  It is NIP body with a Buckeye Burl collar. There is some Poly Resin in the bottom where the inside measured larger than the outside in an area about 3/8". 
This pic in the shop with my phone came out a true color so it is the one I chose.

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

Love your work, Scott!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm never looking at any of y'alls work again y'all are awesome and every time I see work like that I leave the baby and go to the shop to try and make something as beautiful as that. Man that is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 2, 2014)

Again - Great work, Scott! That piece turned out awesome! Glad to hear you didn't give up. And thanks again for having shared the struggles you faced in working on it - hearing of even top notch artists like you struggling through a piece helps to motivate us newbies to keep trying and pushing ourselves, even if it means plenty of opportunities for "design changes" and tests of skill!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Simply exquisite ! Takes a mtn of patience sometimes, and yours paid off !!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL- what else is there to say!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks good to me! I wouldn't have thought to use buckeye wih NIP, but I think it looks great.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

the collar does work nicely! I had fits with some NIP myself and I congratulate you on your success with it. (It is quite successful!)


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Really nice Scott, as usual.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work! I love the NIP and how the buckeye blends in. Nice finish also.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work on some real pretty wood, and congrats on finally slaying the beast...


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Sometimes, design opportunities make for the best turnings! This one is no exception. That collar works well with the NIP. I'm not a pine kinda guy, but you are changing my mind. That's some beautiful wood! I'd like to see more pics, maybe of the profile...


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2014)

I also think it look great Scott. It looks so good I think you planed it all along!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Best looking "Heinz 57" I have seen. A very nice peice.

Ray


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate it when the inside gets bigger than the outside too. I'm currently experiencing a design opportunity myself. Hope mine turns out half as well as yours.
Very fine turning Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. @MikeMD here are two other shots - the profile and the bottom. I'm not a pine guy at all, in fact I'm allergic to it, but this does not bother me, so maybe its not a true pine? No idea but I love the way it looks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely hollow form; I like the color contrast of the collar and the nice form of the piece. I have only turned NIP once; it was not an easy wood to turn.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the additional pics, Scott. Cool form. I bet that was a challenge to get under the collar and shoulder! That really is some pretty wood...


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a cool form, Scott. Never had a go at NIP, it's on my bucket list. Can't imagine how you got it hollowed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2014)

Well remember... before the collar was attached there was a larger hole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, awesome HF Scott! Love the shape and the wood!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 2, 2014)

This is the final product of the project I spoke about in the thread "Stuck in a rut"
Norfolk Island Pine. 9x4. Started years ago and it fought me all the way. When I mess up a piece I just put it on the shelf and figure out a redo or what we usually call a "design opportunity". This one went back on the shelf about 4 different times.  It is NIP body with a Buckeye Burl collar. There is some Poly Resin in the bottom where the inside measured larger than the outside in an area about 3/8". 
This pic in the shop with my phone came out a true color so it is the one I chose.

Reactions: Like 15 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 2, 2014)

Love your work, Scott!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm never looking at any of y'alls work again y'all are awesome and every time I see work like that I leave the baby and go to the shop to try and make something as beautiful as that. Man that is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Feb 2, 2014)

Again - Great work, Scott! That piece turned out awesome! Glad to hear you didn't give up. And thanks again for having shared the struggles you faced in working on it - hearing of even top notch artists like you struggling through a piece helps to motivate us newbies to keep trying and pushing ourselves, even if it means plenty of opportunities for "design changes" and tests of skill!


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2014)

Simply exquisite ! Takes a mtn of patience sometimes, and yours paid off !!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL- what else is there to say!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks good to me! I wouldn't have thought to use buckeye wih NIP, but I think it looks great.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 3, 2014)

the collar does work nicely! I had fits with some NIP myself and I congratulate you on your success with it. (It is quite successful!)


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

Really nice Scott, as usual.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work! I love the NIP and how the buckeye blends in. Nice finish also.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice work on some real pretty wood, and congrats on finally slaying the beast...


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Sometimes, design opportunities make for the best turnings! This one is no exception. That collar works well with the NIP. I'm not a pine kinda guy, but you are changing my mind. That's some beautiful wood! I'd like to see more pics, maybe of the profile...


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2014)

I also think it look great Scott. It looks so good I think you planed it all along!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

Best looking "Heinz 57" I have seen. A very nice peice.

Ray


----------



## Norm192 (Feb 3, 2014)

I hate it when the inside gets bigger than the outside too. I'm currently experiencing a design opportunity myself. Hope mine turns out half as well as yours.
Very fine turning Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. @MikeMD here are two other shots - the profile and the bottom. I'm not a pine guy at all, in fact I'm allergic to it, but this does not bother me, so maybe its not a true pine? No idea but I love the way it looks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 3, 2014)

Lovely hollow form; I like the color contrast of the collar and the nice form of the piece. I have only turned NIP once; it was not an easy wood to turn.


----------



## MikeMD (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the additional pics, Scott. Cool form. I bet that was a challenge to get under the collar and shoulder! That really is some pretty wood...


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a cool form, Scott. Never had a go at NIP, it's on my bucket list. Can't imagine how you got it hollowed.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2014)

Well remember... before the collar was attached there was a larger hole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, awesome HF Scott! Love the shape and the wood!


----------

